# You Know You're Getting Older When...



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 25, 2006)

You Know You're Getting Older When...

The idea of this thread is to find something that in recalling you have to either explain to current High School Seniors what it is or means or they know what it is but have never used one - yet your generation did so almost daily..

Example?

What's an LP?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 25, 2006)

What's the 640k barrier?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 25, 2006)

Who's Farah Fawcett?


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

Rotary telephones..


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 25, 2006)

Drac said:


> 8-Track Tape Players
> Super 8 Movies
> Rotary telephones..


 
Yep. I thought of the 8-track as well. Good one on the Rotary Telephones.

BTW, I should have specified one item per post. Sorry.


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> Yep. I thought of the 8-track as well. Good one on the Rotary Telephones.
> 
> BTW, I should have specified one item per post. Sorry.


 
I can always edit them out..


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 25, 2006)

Drac said:


> I can always edit them out..


 
LOL - then you'll beat Arnisador in the post count!

_Typewriters._


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> LOL - then you'll beat Arnisador in the post count!
> 
> _Typewriters._


 
I could *NEVER *hope for such an accomplishment...


----------



## Don Roley (Nov 25, 2006)

A television _without_ a remote control.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 25, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> A television _without_ a remote control.


 
That's a good one.

Powdered milk.


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

Perculator Coffee pots..


----------



## bydand (Nov 25, 2006)

70 cent gallon of gas.


----------



## bydand (Nov 25, 2006)

Beta video tape


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

There were only* 3 channels* to choose from ABC,CBS and NBC...


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 25, 2006)

Drac said:


> There were only* 3 channels* to choose from ABC,CBS and NBC...


 
... and Robin Williams was known as a television - not movie - actor (_Mork and Mindy)._


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 25, 2006)

Walkman


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

My Mother The Car...


----------



## bydand (Nov 25, 2006)

Bozo


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

Captain Kangaroo..


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 25, 2006)

Howdy Doody


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

Girls could NOT wear slacks to school...


----------



## Kacey (Nov 25, 2006)

Bell bottoms were cool


----------



## Kacey (Nov 25, 2006)

Plaid was a high fashion statement


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Plaid was a high fashion statement


 
Yes it was, for BOTH genders...


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

Remember the Neru shirt??? Really difficult to explain...


----------



## bydand (Nov 25, 2006)

Drac said:


> Remember the Neru shirt???




Do I really have to?


----------



## Kacey (Nov 25, 2006)

Dogs and cats were allowed to roam free through the neighborhood, and neither were neutered.


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 25, 2006)

You could leave your kids in the car, crack a window and run into the grocery store for 20 minutes and not be arrested for child endangerment....


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

You could leave your house in the morning to run around the neighborhood and Mom didn't worry...


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

Ping898 said:


> You could leave your kids in the car, crack a window and run into the grocery store for 20 minutes and not be arrested for child endangerment....


 
You could discipline your child in public and didn't have to worry about someone or them calling 696-KIDS....


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 25, 2006)

You were allowed to roam around the neighborhood all morning and all day with the responsibility to make it back for lunch and dinner.


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

You never dreamed about talking back to a teacher or a cop...


----------



## Don Roley (Nov 25, 2006)

Typewriters


----------



## Kacey (Nov 25, 2006)

Manual transmission was the default, and automatics cost extra


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

Using clothspins and baseball cards fastened to your bike wheeles to make it sound like a motorcycle....


----------



## bydand (Nov 25, 2006)

Drac said:


> Using clothspins and baseball cards fastened to your bike wheeles to make it sound like a motorcycle....



I showed that to my kids and they loved it.  Kind of started a mini-fad around the neighborhood last summer.  Of course they turned it into a compitition to see who had the loadest "motor"


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> You Know You're Getting Older When...
> 
> The idea of this thread is to find something that in recalling you have to either explain to current High School Seniors what it is or means or they know what it is but have never used one - yet your generation did so almost daily..


 
10 CENTS for a phone call..


----------



## Kacey (Nov 25, 2006)

Today's Dilbert cartoon:


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Today's Dilbert cartoon:


:lfao: :lfao: :lfao:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 25, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Today's Dilbert cartoon:


 
Awesome! :rofl:


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

You would rather die than appear in public in a pair of baggy pants showed your underwear..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 25, 2006)

Comic books were still marketed towards kid's!


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Comic books were still marketed towards kid's!


 
and were 12 cents...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 25, 2006)

When remote meant far away and had nothing to do with the TV

 And Dial was what you did to make a phone call And that phone had a cord attached to it


----------



## Kacey (Nov 25, 2006)

No one had cell phones or calculators... and no one thought they needed them, either.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Nov 25, 2006)

The toys you played with as a kid are making a comeback. Ex. My Little Pony


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 25, 2006)

Computers where HUGE and something in a Science fiction movie


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

Only the rich could afford AC in their cars and homes...


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

Anyone remember the controversy when GI Joe was introduced??Little boys were not supposed to play with dolls...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 25, 2006)

You still have tape cassettes and an ultra cheap cassette player!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 25, 2006)

You remember a time before video tapes.


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> You still have tape cassettes and an ultra cheap cassette player!


 


Brian R. VanCise said:


> You remember a time before video tapes.


 
Guilty on both counts...


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 25, 2006)

I still love vinyl records, record players, and old juke boxes.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 25, 2006)

I remember cars that didn't have seat belts, and the seats in the front weren't bucket seats.


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> I remember cars that didn't have seat belts, and the seats in the front weren't bucket seats.


 
Ahh yes, the good old bench seat..So many memories, none of them postable for fear of incuring the wrath of the Mods..


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 25, 2006)

You use to be able to ride in the back of a pick up truck and no one was worried about your safety.


----------



## dubljay (Nov 25, 2006)

Drive in movie theaters.  (also could be in conjunction with the old bench seat cars... ahem)


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 25, 2006)

Penny candy.


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 25, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> Penny candy.


As a kid I use to like to ride the horse in front of K-Mart, and it only cost a penny.


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

Nickle for a large Hershey Bar..


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 25, 2006)

I remember when no one questioned if you chose to go target shooting in your backyard.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 25, 2006)

Carrying a rifle never caused alarm and could be brought to school on a window rack in the truck.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 25, 2006)

ITEM  (My daughter's comment)


BetaMax (it's not like VHS is old enough already)

Rocky I (why is there a movie about two old guys boxing?)

45's and 78's (it ... only played ... ONE song ???)

Cabbage Patch Kids (a doll ... covered by a stocking ... niiiiiiice)

The Jackson Five (The whosey whatsit?)

My Pet Rock (ooooooooooooooookaaaaaaaaaay)

The Who (who?) - _note: I know it's corny, but it's what she said
_
Jimmy Durante (who the hell is that?)

Johnny Carson (You mean the guy with the chin hasn't always had that show?) no dear, and the jokes were better then, too.

Instamatic Cameras (How bulky and ... unretouchable)

Cocaine (I heard meth is better) :erg:

Sexual ignorance at the age of 10 (wow - where'd _you_ live? in a cave?)


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

ALL great memories, well to me anyway...


----------



## TKDmel (Nov 25, 2006)

The huge "porkchop" sideburns


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 25, 2006)

I remember when milk was sold in glass containers and delivered to houses.  I also remember my grandmother getting "fresh" milk with cream on top in metal containers.


----------



## morph4me (Nov 25, 2006)

Mom & pop grocery stores where they would just write the costs of each item on the paper bag, add up the figures , get it right,and be able to give change without the register telling how much it was.


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 25, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Sexual ignorance at the age of 10 (wow - where'd _you_ live? in a cave?)


I vote we bring this one back if it means I need to move to a cave!


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> I remember when milk was sold in glass containers and delivered to houses


 
Up here BACK in the day there was also a bakery man that delivered to residents....


----------



## Kacey (Nov 25, 2006)

I spent summers splitting my time between the local pool and the local library (they were on opposite sides of the same parking lot) - and I got there (4 miles from home) on my bicycle, and thought nothing of it; _everyone_ my age (11-14) got around on a bicycle, and no one even thought to ask parents for a ride.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 25, 2006)

Kacey said:


> I spent summers splitting my time between the local pool and the local library (they were on opposite sides of the same parking lot) - and I got there (4 miles from home) on my bicycle, and thought nothing of it; _everyone_ my age (11-14) got around on a bicycle, and no one even thought to ask parents for a ride.


 
Same exact thing for myself. Heck, I rode my bike miles at age 11 (semi-rural area back then). Not only that, but I didn't think twice about walking to places and distances that it now wouldn't even occur to me not to drive.


----------



## bydand (Nov 26, 2006)

Kacey said:


> I spent summers splitting my time between the local pool and the local library (they were on opposite sides of the same parking lot) - and I got there (4 miles from home) on my bicycle, and thought nothing of it; _everyone_ my age (11-14) got around on a bicycle, and no one even thought to ask parents for a ride.





Jonathan Randall said:


> Same exact thing for myself. Heck, I rode my bike miles at age 11 (semi-rural area back then). Not only that, but I didn't think twice about walking to places and distances that it now wouldn't even occur to me not to drive.



Man I know this feeling very well.  When I was 8 or 9 I used to ride my bike down to the corner on Saturday morning early to pick strawberries in the summer for some afternoon spending money. Then head into town and buy 2 boxes of .22 shells, a Pepsi, and an ice cream bar.  Then head home for my rifle and ride away for an afternoon spent shooting at the dump.  Round trip - 25 miles.

Several things that are unbelivable to my kids. 1: I would ride that far every Saturday. 2: I would go pick strawberries without telling Mom or Dad.  3: I could buy .22 shells myself (only because the sport store I went to is the same one my father went to from the time he was a kid, and the same lady owned it still.)  4: I could go out all day and only have to be in by Suppertime.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 26, 2006)

TKDmel said:


> The huge "porkchop" sideburns



Hey, those are coming back. :shrug:


----------



## donna (Nov 26, 2006)

No electricity, and a Pan Dunny up the back yard.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 26, 2006)

You took Fortran, and Basic in College

You have a certificate in DOS, Windows 3.11 and AutoCAD 10

You use to make WebPages by programming in HTML. 

When you have a leather jacket that could be considered old enough to drink in any state in America


----------



## Drac (Nov 26, 2006)

Some refuse to believe that a postage stamp was 5 cents...


----------



## Drac (Nov 26, 2006)

Try explaining "Bedtime for Bonzo" starring the late Ronald Regan..


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 26, 2006)

Drac said:


> Some refuse to believe that a postage stamp was 5 cents...


 
Even I rember that one. It had either the Liberty Bell or Thomas Jefferson on it, IIRC.

Remember when the brand of toothpaste used was a major source of debate? Seriously, around the early 70's the "wrong" toothpaste brand was gonna ruin your teeth...


----------



## Drac (Nov 26, 2006)

Collecting empty pop bottles could get you enough money to buy more pop..


----------



## Drac (Nov 26, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> Even I rember that one. It had either the Liberty Bell or Thomas Jefferson on it, IIRC.


 
You are corect...



			
				Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Remember when the brand of toothpaste used was a major source of debate? Seriously, around the early 70's the "wrong" toothpaste brand was gonna ruin your teeth...


 
While the Right one would give you Sex Appeal and white teeth..The latter being more important in the 70's...


----------



## matt.m (Nov 26, 2006)

60 cent gas, lp's, Stallone and Schwarzennegger as a young actor, you turned on a cpu and booted into dos and had to put a floppy in to load a program, Saturday morning cartoons.  I mean really all we had after Bronson and Eastwood doing the tough guy movies all we had was Rocky, Rambo, Terminator, and Conan.

Rocky and Rambo were the Pop Culture "Way to go" stories.....Star Wars, Empire and Jedi was THE pop culture.

Shirts didnt have buttons, they had snaps, Van Halen Bruce Sprinsteen Blondie and Styx were new bands on the radio and no one needed a remote to change tv.

Tv was 4 channels if you were lucky, tinfoil bunny ears were standard, MTV showed nothing but music videos and the countdowns for these videos.  What is rap?  Never heard of it.  R&B only had one label called Motown.

The first CGI was Max Headroom and he was a Coke personality.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 27, 2006)

You know you're getting old when your sig other lights your birthday cake candles with a blowtorch. :flame:


----------



## Drac (Nov 27, 2006)

You could board a flight for ANYWHERE in the continental US and only had to be at the airport a *HALF HOUR* before your flight...


----------



## Don Roley (Nov 27, 2006)

Try explaining this to someone under 20.

In the old days, soft drink cans had rings that you _pulled completely off_ and had to figure out what to do with them.

I made mention of that to some of the kids I teach and had to explain that I wasn't making anything up. These kids could not even _think_ that the current way of opening a can was not the way it had always been.

I'm going over to youtube to watch some _real_ music where they actually use guitars to their full effect if anyone wants to join me for a few rounds.


----------



## Drac (Nov 27, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> Try explaining this to someone under 20.
> 
> In the old days, soft drink cans had rings that you _pulled completely off_ and had to figure out what to do with them.


 
Good one Don, I had forgotten about the ring pull cans..I personally knew people that collected them and made "curtains" of their basement...


----------



## Drac (Nov 27, 2006)

Try explaining that there were NO twist off bottles for soda or beer..You had to become skilled in removing the top if you had forgotten your bottle opener at home..


----------



## Drac (Nov 27, 2006)

Try explaining that with the exceptions of *Truck Stops* and *Dennys Resturants* there were *NO 24* hrs stores and almost *NOTHING* was open on holidays...I still remember on the Friday before a Holiday weekend running around to make sure I had a full tank of gas and all the beer and cigarettes I would need for the following 3 days...


----------



## bydand (Nov 27, 2006)

Drac said:


> Good one Don, I had forgotten about the ring pull cans..I personally knew people that collected them and made "curtains" of their basement...



I forgot about this.  I got a good chuckle when I read it because a few of my friends did the same thing.


----------



## morph4me (Nov 27, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> Try explaining this to someone under 20.
> 
> In the old days, soft drink cans had rings that you _pulled completely off_ and had to figure out what to do with them.
> 
> ...


 
How about the pre pop top days, when you needed a "churchkey" to open a can or bottle.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 27, 2006)

You need THREE different pair glasses


----------



## Drac (Nov 27, 2006)

morph4me said:


> How about the pre pop top days, when you needed a "churchkey" to open a can or bottle.


 
Ah yes, the old "church key"..We still have one around my house..


----------



## Drac (Nov 27, 2006)

Some of these youngsters know phrase "4 on the floor" and its meaning..Does anyone remember cars with "3 on the tree"???


----------



## dubljay (Nov 27, 2006)

Drac said:


> Some of these youngsters know phrase "4 on the floor" and its meaning..Does anyone remember cars with "3 on the tree"???




Before my time... but I do know what you're talking about and I have been in a car with that.


----------



## donna (Nov 27, 2006)

Drac said:


> Some of these youngsters know phrase "4 on the floor" and its meaning..Does anyone remember cars with "3 on the tree"???


 
 I learnt to drive in one.


----------



## Drac (Nov 28, 2006)

dubljay said:


> Before my time... but I do know what you're talking about and I have been in a car with that.


 
You are correct..3 on the tree refered to a manual transmission whose gear shift was on the right hand of the steering column..


----------



## Drac (Nov 28, 2006)

donna said:


> I learnt to drive in one.


 
Same here Donna..It was a Plymouth and later a Pontiac Catalina...


----------



## Drac (Nov 28, 2006)

Try explaining the Super 8 movie cameras that always seemed to apperar at holiday gatherings and that dammed awful light bar that blinded anyone who looked at it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 28, 2006)

Drac said:


> Same here Donna..It was a Plymouth and later a Pontiac Catalina...


 
My second car a 1973 duster 340 4bbl with 3 on the tree


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 28, 2006)

Drac said:


> Try explaining the Super 8 movie cameras that always seemed to apperar at holiday gatherings and that dammed awful light bar that blinded anyone who looked at it.


 
Super 8 movie cameras, just tell them TVs use to be ONLY black and white


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 28, 2006)

When you hear your mother come out of your mouth in response to a smart aleck remark by your child.  Then you look in the mirror and see her!  Ahhh!:erg:


----------



## Drac (Nov 28, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Super 8 movie cameras, just tell them TVs use to be ONLY black and white


 
Yep...We didn't have a color TV until my Mom and I pooled our finances and purchased one, much to the dismay of my Dad..


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 28, 2006)

Drac said:


> Yep...We didn't have a color TV until my Mom and I pooled our finances and purchased one, much to the dismay of my Dad..


Our idea of color tv was hooking an Apple computer monitor to a VCR (which was all the rage of the time), to watch movies.


----------



## Seeking Zen (Nov 28, 2006)

The cartoon G-Force...


----------



## Seeking Zen (Nov 28, 2006)

OHHHH!   Potato Chips that came in a really big bag with three plain smaller white bages inside.   Like bags of milk now!

Ahhhh here is one!!!!    AM Radio!


----------



## morph4me (Nov 28, 2006)

Arizona Angel said:


> When you hear your mother come out of your mouth in response to a smart aleck remark by your child. Then you look in the mirror and see her! Ahhh!:erg:


 
Wait until your smart aleck child answers you with your own words, now that's an interesting experience:uhyeah:


----------



## morph4me (Nov 28, 2006)

You can finish the following:

Winston tastes good......

Plop, plop, fizz, fizz....

Schaefer is the one beer to have ......

It takes a licking and ......


----------



## Drac (Nov 28, 2006)

morph4me said:


> You can finish the following:
> 
> Winston tastes good....


 
Like a cigarette should...A lot of them find it hard to believe that cigarette commericals were an every day occurence..The Flintstones had Winston cigarettes has a primary sponser...


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 28, 2006)

morph4me said:


> Wait until your smart aleck child answers you with your own words, now that's an interesting experience:uhyeah:


Lol, refusing to let my kids grow up!


----------



## Drac (Nov 29, 2006)

I remembered this from my Jr High days..Try explaining that back then if you didn't wish to be just another face in the crowd you had to fit into 2 classifications *Greasers *or *Collegents*..


----------



## bydand (Nov 29, 2006)

Drac said:


> I remembered this from my Jr High days..Try explaining that back then if you didn't wish to be just another face in the crowd you had to fit into 2 classifications *Greasers *or *Collegents*..



Too good!  Because I started school late 60's we had added a third group to that as well, *Hippy*.  Then came the mid to late 70's and we added *Stoner *and dropped Hippy.  Glad to say, I didn't really fit any of the groups and could pass freely between all of them.  Had good friends in all the groups.


----------



## Drac (Nov 29, 2006)

bydand said:


> Too good! Because I started school late 60's we had added a third group to that as well, *Hippy*.


 
There were was *Mod *too..*Mod* was for those that dressed in the trendy fashions that were all the rave in London..Me I hated *ALL* these labels..


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 29, 2006)

Drac said:


> Like a cigarette should...A lot of them find it hard to believe that cigarette commericals were an every day occurence..The Flintstones had Winston cigarettes has a primary sponser...


You use to get cartons of Winston cigarettes when you went to Nascar races.  That wasn't that long ago...


----------



## bushi jon (Nov 29, 2006)

When your dreams are dry and your farts are wet


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Nov 29, 2006)

*Sex* was safe and *Racing* was dangerous.


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 29, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:


> *Sex* was safe and *Racing* was dangerous.


Amen to that one!


----------



## Drac (Nov 30, 2006)

Arizona Angel said:


> Amen to that one!


 
Ditto...


----------



## Drac (Nov 30, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:
			
		

> *Sex *was safe and *Racing* was dangerous


 


Arizona Angel said:


> Amen to that one!


 
Ditto....


----------



## g-bells (Nov 30, 2006)

when you fart and sneeze at the same time and it hurts:uhyeah:


----------



## Drac (Nov 30, 2006)

We are getting of topic here...The idea was someting that you took for granted as an eveyday occurence you now have to explain to those much younger...

Example: Flash Cubes


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 30, 2006)

AM radio use to be the ONLY thing you listened to.

There were only about 3 TV stations to watch, not meaning only 3 good stations.... meaning only 3 stations

You had a record collection made up of 45s

Or you had a record collection.

And you rode in or drove a new VW Beetle... the rear engine one.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 30, 2006)

When you used the word yuppie more than once in a while, man they where every place


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 30, 2006)

It's shake 'n bake and I helped!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 30, 2006)

Also when the toy of the season was the cabbage patch kids and they where the first to be sold for buckoo bucks


----------



## morph4me (Nov 30, 2006)

Your first color TV was a piece of tri color plastic, blue on top, orange in the middle and green on the bottom.

Along those same lines, you used to put the plastic screen on the TV to help Winky Dink.


----------



## bydand (Nov 30, 2006)

morph4me said:


> Your first color TV was a piece of tri color plastic, blue on top, orange in the middle and green on the bottom.
> 
> Along those same lines, you used to put the plastic screen on the TV to help Winky Dink.



Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!  This is one that I have mentioned before and everybody else looked at me like I needed a rubber room.  Even people my own age, I was beginning to think it was just a really vivid (although strangly colored) dream.


----------



## g-bells (Nov 30, 2006)

when you had to use a spout to pour your oil


----------



## Kacey (Nov 30, 2006)

When the drinking age was 18


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 30, 2006)

When you hear the song Kung Fu fighting and can remember when it was a hit not just a piece of nastalga


----------



## Carol (Nov 30, 2006)

I know I'm getting older because tomorrow is my birthday


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 30, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> I know I'm getting older because tomorrow is my birthday


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 30, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> When you hear the song Kung Fu fighting and can remember when it was a hit not just a piece of nastalga


 
That was popular about the time my parents enrolled us in Judo! Classmates at school wanted to see me do a karate chop, lol.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 1, 2006)

bydand said:


> Thank you, Thank you, Thank you! This is one that I have mentioned before and everybody else looked at me like I needed a rubber room. Even people my own age, I was beginning to think it was just a really vivid (although strangly colored) dream.


 
Glad I could help, on the other hand, you're a martial artist, you've spent years paying people to beat on you, you've abused your body, been injured and come back for more, as we all have. Maybe a nice comfortable rubber room is just the thing for people like us:boing1:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 1, 2006)

When your youngest child looks at you and say's Daddy you have grey in your goatee.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 1, 2006)

When the same youngest child asks how old you are and you tell them and they say, "that is really, really old."


----------



## bydand (Dec 1, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> When the same youngest child asks how old you are and you tell them and they say, "that is really, really old."



My 4 year old asked me what color dinosaures really were.  He knew they were around long ago, and assumed I must have been there.  :vu:


----------



## Drac (Dec 1, 2006)

bydand said:


> My 4 year old asked me what color dinosaures really were. He knew they were around long ago, and assumed I must have been there. :vu:


 
LOL..:rofl:


----------



## Don Roley (Dec 2, 2006)

What got me recently was seeing that the kids in Japan are getting exicted about the newest craze- Rubix's cube.


----------



## Drac (Dec 2, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> What got me recently was seeing that the kids in Japan are getting exicted about the newest craze- Rubix's cube.


 
Rubix's cube...I NEVER did figure it out..Do you remember the "Instant Insanity" blocks??? Same principal as Rubix's except the blocks were not attached...


----------



## bydand (Dec 2, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> What got me recently was seeing that the kids in Japan are getting exicted about the newest craze- Rubix's cube.



I loved my Rubix's Cube, it about exploded into a shower of little pieces when I blasted it with my .44 Mag. (true story).  I hated those things, think I got 3 sides once.


----------



## Drac (Dec 2, 2006)

bydand said:


> I loved my Rubix's Cube, it about exploded into a shower of little pieces when I blasted it with my .44 Mag. (true story). I hated those things, think I got 3 sides once.


 
I should have done that..Mine got smashed with a sledgehammer..


----------



## Kacey (Dec 2, 2006)

Drac said:


> Rubix's cube...I NEVER did figure it out..Do you remember the "Instant Insanity" blocks??? Same principal as Rubix's except the blocks were not attached...


I was in high school when the craze hit - with the help of a book, at one point, I could solve a well-greased (with vaseline) cube in under a minute.


----------



## Drac (Dec 2, 2006)

WOW...Thst's good..:erg:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 2, 2006)

Kacey said:


> I was in high school when the craze hit - with the help of a book, at one point, I could solve a well-greased (with vaseline) cube in under a minute.


 
Wow!


----------



## Drac (Dec 2, 2006)

If you REALLY want to be stared at as though you were crazy, attempt to explain the whole CB Radio craze to a college or high school student...


----------



## bydand (Dec 2, 2006)

Drac said:


> If you REALLY want to be stared at as though you were crazy, attempt to explain the whole CB Radio craze to a college or high school student...



10-4 good buddy! Catch you on the flip-flop if you bears leave me alone.

Not just the craze of the actual units but the whole jargon that went with them.  The sad part is I remember spending hours trying to catch skip and see where it was coming from. Try explaining that part of it.


----------



## Drac (Dec 2, 2006)

bydand said:


> 10-4 good buddy! Catch you on the flip-flop if you bears leave me alone.
> 
> Not just the craze of the actual units but the whole jargon that went with them. The sad part is I remember spending hours trying to catch skip and see where it was coming from. Try explaining that part of it.


 
The better part of my Fridays were spent running from one  "Coffee Break" to another..Never got the "talking skip" bug..I used theatrics, the backround of a pipe organ playing Tocatta and Fuge in D-minor whenever I spoke..If I'd have heard the song "Convoy" one more time I would have gotten sick...


----------



## Naha (Dec 2, 2006)

Elvis was really alive.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 2, 2006)

When G.I. Joe had a kung fu grip!


----------



## bydand (Dec 2, 2006)

Naha said:


> Elvis was really alive.



Don't you know, he still is.  Just living in a small town in obscurity.  If you really want to find him, look up where the highest sales of Ho-Ho's and Twinkies are.  Follow the path Padawan.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 2, 2006)

When Star Wars was new, and had the best effects anyone had ever seen.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 2, 2006)

Naha said:


> Elvis was really alive.


 
And so was Jimi Hendrix, Jim Morrison and Janis Joplin. 

Also Bruce Lee and John Wayne were alive too. 

And finally if you remember seeing a Lyndon B. Johnson speech on a black and white TV (and he was alive too)

WOW!!! I am old.


----------



## Naha (Dec 2, 2006)

bydand said:


> Don't you know, he still is.  Just living in a small town in obscurity.  If you really want to find him, look up where the highest sales of Ho-Ho's and Twinkies are.  Follow the path Padawan.



Yeah Elvis lives in a trailer park about thirty miles from me.  He's living in sin with Amelia Earhart and Jimmy Hoffa.


----------



## Drac (Dec 2, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> And so was Jimi Hendrix, Jim Morrison and Janis Joplin.
> 
> Also Bruce Lee and John Wayne were alive too.
> 
> ...


 
You ain't alone...I remember all that too..Bruce Lee starring in The Green Hornet...


----------



## donna (Dec 3, 2006)

Watching  Neil Armstrong walk on the moon on the only black and white TV in the neighbourhood. (20 people jammed into her lounge room )


----------



## Drac (Dec 3, 2006)

donna said:


> Watching Neil Armstrong walk on the moon on the only black and white TV in the neighbourhood. (20 people jammed into her lounge room )


 
Excellent memory jogger..About 20 of us crammed into our friends cottage..


----------



## JasonASmith (Dec 3, 2006)

it's hard to remember the time when your knees and ankles DIDN'T pop and crack when you got out of bed to go to the bathroom..


----------



## dubljay (Dec 3, 2006)

JasonASmith said:


> it's hard to remember the time when your knees and ankles DIDN'T pop and crack when you got out of bed to go to the bathroom..




:tantrum:  You just _had_ to go and bring that up didn't you.  I'm only 22 and I have that problem.


----------



## JasonASmith (Dec 3, 2006)

dubljay said:


> :tantrum: You just _had_ to go and bring that up didn't you. I'm only 22 and I have that problem.


Hey, I've got you by nine years..How do you think I feel?


----------



## dubljay (Dec 3, 2006)

God you know you're getting old when people from your own age group adress you as sir.


----------



## Drac (Dec 4, 2006)

JasonASmith said:


> Hey, I've got you by nine years..How do you think I feel?


 
I got you by 22 years..WAIT the worst is YET to come..However we MA's are sparred a lot of the stiffness due to our stretching for ALL those years..



dubljay said:


> God you know you're getting old when people from your own age group adress you as sir.


I hear ya there..When I ran that nightclub in Fla I was 32 and NEVER got use to being called Mister...


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2006)

Try explaining the whole *Who Shot J.R.* thing....


----------



## hemi (Dec 21, 2006)

I remember when oil came in paper cans with metal tops and bottoms. I remember the oil spout you had to stab in the oil can to open and pour. 
When you could buy leaded gas and they sold the plastic insert to put leaded gas in an unleaded car. 

When we had no remote control for the TV, when you had to switch from UHF to VHF on the dial of a TV, party phone lines, when he had BW TVs and when VCR first came out. 

What are some of the things you remember?


----------



## Drac (Dec 21, 2006)

Check out the *"* *You Know You're Getting Older' *thread for some real memory joggers..But to add something I remember when the ONLY businesses open 24/7 were* Dennys *and *Truck Stops of America*


----------



## hemi (Dec 21, 2006)

Opps didnt realize we already had one of these threads, maybe a Mod can move this one. Sorry about that.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 21, 2006)

Here you go Drac remember Stuckeys, my father loved them he always stopped at everyone.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 21, 2006)

You also know you are getting older when a teenager says let me get that door for you sir.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 21, 2006)

You know you're getting older when... you forget what you were about to write in the You Know You're Getting Older When... thread

I had a thought I hit reply and poof thought gone.....


----------



## Drac (Dec 21, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Here you go Drac remember Stuckeys, my father loved them he always stopped at everyone.


 
Yes I do...They were always near a Texaco station..Remember Texaco??


----------



## bydand (Dec 21, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Here you go Drac remember Stuckeys, my father loved them he always stopped at everyone.



Ah yes, and those little jars of jam/jelly they sold.  I had about 100 empty ones after a trip from Michigan to Oregon back in the early 70's.  Dad would stop and I would beg 50 cents to get one of those to eat in the car between Stuckey stops.


----------



## bydand (Dec 21, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> You know you're getting older when... you forget what you were about to write in the You Know You're Getting Older When... thread
> 
> I had a thought I hit reply and poof thought gone.....



:lfao::roflmao:I don't care who you are, THAT'S FUNNY.  Scary and true, but still funny!


----------

